# Dog of Steel, Issue #1



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

continued...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The End... ?


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*applause*


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Pip literally steals the show from the Dog of Steel!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

These are awesome.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is really cute!!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

More, more! That was great!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Loved it!  Really cute!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol on the pictures (they were good) and the commentary.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Next week: the inanimate carbon rod!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice work with the pictures, so neat!! beautiful babies by the way~!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

LOLO
I demand more!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

:whoo::clap2::hail::bounce: great!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

That was great!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Awesome!! That was great!!


----------



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it! Can't wait for more of their adventures!


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! And I just love seeing pics of Pip!!!


----------

